# You hear a deer blow, buck or doe?



## kevincox (Oct 19, 2005)

We have all had a deer blow at us,( from either seeing us or smelling us.)Was it done by a buck or doe? If you did not actually see the deer while it blew, is there anyway to tell the difference between the blow of a doe compared to that of a buck? Volume, tone etc. Is a doe more likely to blow than a buck? more times etc? Any theories out there?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm trying to remember (which is getting increasingly difficult) but I can't say for 100% I've heard a buck blow (by visual verification).  Seen and heard does do it PLENTY of times.


----------



## hunterb (Oct 19, 2005)

same here, does many times but when bucks bolt , they just take off, but i do think i have heard young bucks do it, seems i remember a small buck blowing once


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 19, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> I'm trying to remember (which is getting increasingly difficult) but I can't say for 100% I've heard a buck blow (by visual verification).  Seen and heard does do it PLENTY of times.




Ditto!


----------



## hambone44 (Oct 19, 2005)

Bucks will snort usually once or twice. They also have, and I have witnessed this more than once, a hoarser, deeper type snort the great majority of the time. They do not snort nearly as frequently  as a doe will when alarmed. Sometimes one quick Shhhhhh...and the buck is gone, but I have seen them stand afar and blow real deeply every few seconds before running off.


----------



## ryanwhit (Oct 19, 2005)

yep, same with me.  I can tell differences between young deer (fawns) and older deer (not fawns)...can't say i remember ever hearing a buck blow.  Maybe a young buck...but I can't even remember...

My experience is that they either just bounce off (tail down most of the time) or calmly walk away (especially older bucks).


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 19, 2005)

Now that I think about it some more, I'm almost positive I saw a film of a mature buck blow and turn tail and run.  But, it was video and having seen some blantant editing, I wouldn't believe it until I saw it first hand or unless a bunch of people here say they have.


----------



## HT2 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Kevin...........*

IMO.........

I'd say it's does doin' the "blowing"  99.99999% of the time.........

I've seen "1" buck blow in all my years of hunting and he only blew "once"........

Does usually can shut up and continue to do it for a long time.......

But, that's just my theory.........


----------



## Randy (Oct 19, 2005)

I have never seen a buck blow that I could confirm.  I have seen does do it many times.  Think about this.  The blowing is really a warning to other deer that there is danger near.  Since bucks are mostly solitary animals wouldn't it seem resonable that they would not blow, at least as much.


----------



## Booner Killa (Oct 19, 2005)

I have seen a buck blow at me three different times and believe me. There is a big difference. When a doe blows, she might blow the whole time she is leaving the area and the buck will blow extremely loud and not usually as much. It is deeper, louder and there is no doubt when I hear a deer blow, I know what it is; buck, or doe. I hate admitting that. I didn't think they would blow until about ten yrs ago and I missed one with my bow. He went crazy blowing and a buddy of mine missed him too.


----------



## duke13 (Oct 19, 2005)

I have only seen one buck blow and it was a little 3 point and he stood and blew for several minutes like does do. I have heard other bucks( I heard them grunting first) blow but only seen 1.


----------



## bowbuck (Oct 19, 2005)

I had to admit it but had two different eight pointers blow at me last season after I grunted to stop them and they both stopped behind trees.  Both bucks blew out of hearing and it was a really long blowing sound as they hit the ground after they bounded each step.  I have decided that it sounds like your season going down the tubes.  My two cents


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 19, 2005)

Funny tyhis thread was started today because I was going to ask the same ? after hearing the deepest loudest blow that I have ever heard it was one of those sounds that you just know its a buck.
This blow was alot different than any other I had ever heard and I thought to myself that if there ever was a difference in the sound of a buck and a doe blow then that was it!

I cannot describe to you how loud it was.


----------



## hambone44 (Oct 19, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> I have never seen a buck blow that I could confirm.  I have seen does do it many times.  Think about this.  The blowing is really a warning to other deer that there is danger near.  Since bucks are mostly solitary animals wouldn't it seem resonable that they would not blow, at least as much.




They do not blow AS much, but do blow. Sometimes, they will blow out of cockiness. I saw an awesome site once. A huge racked buck came out 300 yards north of me on  the opposite end of a wheat field at dusk. There was a grey fox out in front of me about 40 yards or so. The big buck lowered his head and started shakin' his horns back and forth and he was blowing from time to time, all the while jogging towards that fox. needless to say, I was shaking like a leaf. I was 18 then. when the buck got closer, the fox turned and high-tailed it. I raised my 742 REM and took a snap-shot at the buck at about 80 yards. Dirt kicked up behind him, and that buck must have been a foot tall when he bolted out of there. He was squattin' low. There wasn't any blowin' THEN!! I never found him... a clean miss!


----------



## holadude (Oct 19, 2005)

I've had bucks and doe blow at me.  They sounded the same.  I've had both do single snorts, and also had them jump in the air and snort each landing for 30+ times.  Just like people.  Some guys scream like girls, so you can't always tell who's doing it.


----------



## captainhook (Oct 19, 2005)

I've had encounters with multiple bucks and saw them when they blew. I've had them blow 6-8 times as they ran off. I've never seen a mature buck do it. I had a buck that blew at me for 25 minutes from behind a stand of thick pines. He smelled me and the estrous I had out. I got tired of hearing him blow and walked off, when I turned around at the end of the shooting lane and he was standing over the estrous. He was a 15 inch six point, probably 2.5 years old. I hadn't killed many deer back then so he died. I look at bucks a lot differently now. He would live today and I'd still have a cool story to tell.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 19, 2005)

holadude said:
			
		

> Some guys scream like girls, so you can't always tell who's doing it.




  Aint it the truth!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Oct 19, 2005)

Saturday morning at Dukes Creek I had a spike look me dead in the eyes from inside 10 yards and blow. When I did not flinch he returned to browsing. Then he changed his mind and decided I was indeed the Boogyman and he blew again and took flight. He ran across the wide-open field, running wide open, blowing every time his front feet hit the ground until he cleared the field. He then blew again a few seconds later as if to say, "Whew! He didn't stick me!"

I could tell no difference in tone or quality in his vocalization as compared to the doe that busted me the previous day.


----------



## HuntinMaconCO (Oct 19, 2005)

As a general rule I dont think a mature buck will blow, not say they never do but as a rule they don't.  If you hear a deer blow it will usually be a doe or a smaller buck.


----------



## kevincox (Oct 19, 2005)

I asked this question, because yesterday afternoon I was hunting a strip of oats and clover in thick planted pines. There is many scrapes down the plot with big tracks in them. About 10 minutes before dark I heard a stick break about 40 yds away. Then I heard a deer ease into the plot but could not see it. I was looking around a tree trying to spot it when a very very very loud snort came from the deer as it ran off. I don't know if it saw me, smelt me or both. But because it was one loud quick snort, I thought maybe it was the big buck that had made those scrapes?


----------



## DYI hunting (Oct 19, 2005)

The only time I have seen a buck blow is when he was chasing a doe in heat and fighting another buck.  

A couple of times, I have had a deer blow in thick cover and take off without me ever getting a look at them.  Sometimes I wonder if they could have been bucks.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 19, 2005)

Has anyone ever seen a doe blow at a buck to try and get him to leave her alone when she was not ready? I have seen and heard this happen down in Heard County on a couple of occasions. More times than not a big buck will be getting out of there while a doe or fawn will blow to try and get you to move and then leave. I usually make a blow sound by exhaling hard back at them. Sometimes it gets them to leave without blowing but once or twice.


----------



## kevincox (Oct 19, 2005)

The buck I killed this year is the second buck that I've killed within 5 minutes of a doe blowing in the area! So don't get to discouraged if you have a deer blow near your stand. Deer could be blowing at coyotes foxes or even another hunter.


----------



## shawshank (Dec 12, 2015)

Bumping this old thread. Still wonder if buck or doe sometimes.


----------



## cramer (Dec 13, 2015)

duke13 said:


> I have only seen one buck blow and it was a little 3 point and he stood and blew for several minutes like does do. I have heard other bucks( I heard them grunting first) blow but only seen 1.



Same here - I wathced a 3 ptr 35 yards in front of me stop, sniff, stomp and then blow like a doe.
I did not know bucks blew, I thought they just snuck out


----------



## southerndraw (Dec 13, 2015)

Had a buck do a half blow, half growl and was gone.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 13, 2015)

Over the years, I only remember seeing one buck blow like a doe would. It was a cowhorn spike that came out of the thicket  and busted me going up a tree in a climbing stand.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 13, 2015)

I cant recall seeing a mature buck blow.

But I remember vividly having a young buck with long spikes blow at me.  He was within a few yards when I drew my bow and he spotted me.  He bolted and then started his tirade of blowing.  

He blew  56 times before tearing out of there.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 13, 2015)

In my extremely novice experience, when I have had visual verification of it being a buck that blew, each one has blew a single time, then left the county as fast as he could.
As for does, it's been a crap shoot. Some blow just to hear themselves it seems, like the annoying lady in front of you at the grocery store or your wife adding to your honey do list! Some blow, run, stop and blow some more. Some stomp and blow to get you to move, and some blow and leave the area, etc.
It's also been my novice experience that even if they blow, it's not necessarily a warning call in all cases.
I think that for deer to be spooked, two of the following three things must happen. See, smell, hear.
They see & smell you, they smell & hear you, they see & hear you, etc, they're gone. Just one of the three, you still gotta chance imo.
I've walked by a handful of deer over time that I knew couldn't smell or hear me due to the wind, but could see me. They were all on alert sure, but when I got out of range or they didn't sense me as a threat any longer, they went back to what they were doing. Never had this experience with a big buck of course, so they may be different! Hence why they are big.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Dec 14, 2015)

Ive jumped big bucks and never heard one of them blow.  Ive seen young bucks do it...so maybe in the dark, when you hear one blow, you can rest easy and know that it was probably a doe or a buck not worth shooting.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 14, 2015)

I've seen and heard both young _and __old _bucks blow.  Never heard one do it more than once.


----------



## nmurph (Dec 14, 2015)

My biggest deer blew the day bf I killed him. I walked onto the sand ridge island and ran him up. He took off, blowing like a steam train. He came back the next morning at about 9:20...I let the 700 do the blowing for me. I do agree in general that bucks usually blow once or slink off silently.


----------



## Mikec84 (Dec 14, 2015)

I've seen young bucks blow. Mostly 2.5yr olds or younger. Most of the 3.5's and up just bolt. I will say the biggest buck I've ever seen blew about a hundred times when a doe that I didn't see busted me. They were both running 90 to nothing and both blowing as loud as can be. He was a once in a lifetime buck too.


----------



## benosmose (Dec 14, 2015)

They will all blow at all sorts of things it doesn't matter how old they are but I agree there's not much curiosity left in a 5 yearold buck just a snort and he's gone most of the time .


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 15, 2015)

I seen and heard larger bucks blow and there is a difference.
You will know it when you hear it!!
But believe does do it far more.
Also I hear deer blow early season and then they know they are being hunting and it becomes far less frequent. They become quite and just slip away instead of sounding the alarm. If you really scare one. like bump it out of it's bed, it will sound off in late season.


----------



## garveywallbanger (Dec 15, 2015)

Bucks blow once or twice...but mainly once. Ive seen does blow for 5 -- 10 miutes


----------



## coltc (Dec 15, 2015)

Bucks will blow. I've seen it several times.


----------



## GTHunter007 (Dec 15, 2015)

I have seen 2 young bucks stand and blow like a doe.  Both bucks were 1.5 yr old dinks.  That mature bucks I have seen blow did so 1 time and then were gone.  Most often, mature bucks just assume sneak away without blowing and never be heard from.  Have seen this multiple times as they cautiously approach, know something is wrong, maybe even catch the scent, make a 180 and sneak out of dodge.  

The mature bucks I saw blow...did not sound like a doe.  It was deeper and hoarser if that makes sense.  Not the higher shrill sound we are accustomed to hearing the does make.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 15, 2015)

GTHunter007 said:


> I have seen 2 young bucks stand and blow like a doe.  Both bucks were 1.5 yr old dinks.  That mature bucks I have seen blow did so 1 time and then were gone.  Most often, mature bucks just assume sneak away without blowing and never be heard from.  Have seen this multiple times as they cautiously approach, know something is wrong, maybe even catch the scent, make a 180 and sneak out of dodge.
> 
> The mature bucks I saw blow...did not sound like a doe.  It was deeper and hoarser if that makes sense.  Not the higher shrill sound we are accustomed to hearing the does make.



Same here. Can't remember the last time I saw/heard a buck blow. Most of them, especially the mature ones just want to exfiltrate the area as quickly and quietly as possible.

I've seen does blow just because they don't like the way the sun is setting. I'm just guessing on the reason though. A man can't know a woman's mind ever.


----------



## Beagler282 (Dec 16, 2015)

The only time I've seen a buck blow was 8 yrs ago and again this year. The first time a doe come running past me with a smaller buck behind her and a huge buck behind him flat out chasing.The larger buck was blowing every breath.Sounded like a freight train coming through the woods. Seemed very unusual until I seen it again this year with a large buck in a full out chase behind a hot doe blowing every step of the way. Both times there was a big difference in the volume between the bucks blowing and the does I've heard.


----------



## JoeNorton (Dec 16, 2015)

I have seen both. I also got it on film!


----------



## ReelAffair (Dec 16, 2015)

I've only "seen" 1 buck blow before and he was a biggun.  He was blowing at a yote.  Never could get a shot at him.


----------



## Blisterapine (Dec 16, 2015)

I've observed both blowing at each other - especially when bucks are chasing. For the longest time I thought it was does blowing at bucks but on 2 different occasions I've observed that the bucks were blowing at the does.. who knows but when I hear deer blowing especially during the rut ( and I know it's not caused by me) I try to get into position to see what's going on


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Dec 16, 2015)

a few weeks ago i saw a young 6 point cross a ridge and attempted to grunt call him so i could get a closer look.  he came to about 50 yards and stared down in the bottom where i was but couldnt find me.  he kept looking for the grunt source for a few minutes then tore out blowing on about every bounce.  he never saw or smelled me, just spooked him.  it is rare for a buck to blow, they will snort then haul it.  does will usually blow till they get to the next county if they bust you.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 16, 2015)

JoeNorton said:


> I have seen both. I also got it on film!



Thread killa


----------



## mtr3333 (Dec 17, 2015)

Both


----------



## JoeNorton (Dec 18, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Thread killa




Sorry!


----------

